# Drucker in Netzwerk integrieren



## Spacemonkey (8. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

ich habe einen Drucker von Kyocera den 1000+, dazu ein Netzwerkadapter, so dass ich den Drucker ans Netzwerk anschließen kann.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich ihn ins Netz einbinde, so dass ich von allen Rechnern aus drucken kann.
Muss ich ihm ne besondere IP geben, und irgendein besonderes Protokoll installieren?
Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch weiter?

Greetz Spacemonkey


----------



## Eyewitness (9. Dezember 2002)

Bei uns läuft das über einen Printserver. Der Printserver ist ein normaler Server, der die Druckaufträge an kleine Boxen, die wir hier genauso nennen, also auch Printserver, weiterleiten und dort ausdrucken. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt die sinnvollste Konfiguration, aber naja. Ansonsten Drucker einfach an einen Rechner anschließen und als Netzwerkdrucker freigeben.


----------



## Spacemonkey (9. Dezember 2002)

Genau das will ich ja nicht. Ich will daheim nicht immer einen Rechner anschalten oder laufen lassen wenn ich was ausdrucken will.


----------



## Eyewitness (11. Dezember 2002)

Nun, in diesem Fall kann ich nur eins empfehlen: RTFM vom Netzadapter. Da sollten ja alle weiteren Informationen drin stehen.


----------



## Spacemonkey (11. Dezember 2002)

Nur leider steht in diesem Handbuch nichts drin.


----------



## Jack (10. August 2003)

also Eyewitness meint zwar dass er zwei printserver hat aber er meint mit dem richtigen server einen SPOOLSERVER. Wenn du nicht all zu viele computer im netz hängen hast dann kann auch jeder rechner der einen druckauftrag vergibt für sich selbst einen spoolsever eröffnen wie es bei jedem normalen parallel drucker gemacht wird. Du bruachst nen einfachen printserver der ins Nezt eingebuen wird. Wenn das geschen ist kannst du von jedem rechner im Netzwerk den vom printserver freigegebenen Drucker installieren.


----------



## Daxi (10. August 2003)

Schau mal zwecks Treiber:
http://www.kyoceramita.de/html/view/Downloads/Drivers_n.asp?table=Drivers


----------



## dinschede (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo !

Wie bekomme ich mein W-Lan Drucker, Lemark X6570, in mein Netzwerk ?

Habe von Vodafone eine Easy Box 602.

Bitte Schritt für Schritt erklären, da ich nicht so eine Ahnung habe.

Vielen Dank
dinschede


----------

